# Im quitting uber on Monday.



## Holiday (Feb 20, 2015)

New job. You guys stay safe out there.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Congratulations on the new job.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Breaking up. Just like that. No previous notice .
Just a “ I’ll quit”.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Make sure you make this thread in the quitting sub forum also.


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

Uber already has 5 methheads lined up to take your place, good luck to you


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Holiday said:


> Yea bro lol thanks guys lol. Im so happy guys after almost 5 years. Im going to have weekend off..


That sums up Uber pretty well. Days off have to be during the weekdays because you'll be missing out on money if you don't work the weekends. Work when everybody else parties during flexible job.


----------



## Holiday (Feb 20, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> That sums up Uber pretty well. Days off have to be during the weekday because you'll be missing out on money if you don't work the weekends. Work when everybody else parties during flexible job.


Brother with the new surge my earning got cut in half now. Make no sense to keep suffering like this smh..


----------



## Chapindc (Mar 22, 2017)

Holiday said:


> Brother with the new surge my earning got cut in half now. Make no sense to keep suffering like this smh..


FORNICATE FUBER SHIT WORK


----------



## the surge within me (Jun 1, 2017)

Congrats and best of luck to you!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Congrats. As a courtesy I hope you notified Rohit and gave him a two week notice. Let us know how it is on the other side.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

Holiday said:


> New job. You guys stay safe out there.


This is like those annoying "last day" good-bye emails from someone you barely know in an office who copies everyone.


----------

